# Dinosaurs Will Die-



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm just starting to see those boards get slightly more popular. I thought they were a local company around here just. Maybe they are. 

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

dude i live in the ak, reppin DWD its sick


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

ThinkFloyd said:


> i'm just starting to see those boards get slightly more popular. I thought they were a local company around here just. Maybe they are.
> 
> Where abouts do you live?


They're made by 5axis in huntington beach, same place Signal boards are made, they could even be the same or linked people, I can't fully remember.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

aparently pitcrew (local shop) carries this stuff. never heard of it.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea Pitcrew carries it but hey haven't come in yet or atleast they weren't in yesterday when I was in there.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

dinosaurswilldie.com is registered to a guy in Surrey, BC.

DWD US shop list
DWD canadian shop list
DWD online shop list
DWD International Distributors/Shop list


sick stuff


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

DWD FTW said:


> dude i live in the ak, reppin DWD its sick


I just bought a Genovese 57. Going on a cue from a buddy who I've been riding with forever. First board I bought that I haven't demo'd. Can't wait to get on it. They're rating the flex at a 7 out of 10 so I figure I can drop into anything I find in the backcountry with it.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

whats the hype about exactly? I don't see anything special


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My friend has had one for a couple yrs now, so I just need to get around to trying it out on the hill. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

DWD - next year's big hype core board



although it does look like nice stuff


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> whats the hype about exactly? I don't see anything special


I'm not even sure what I bought. I mainly got it for the graphics. Weird looking little girl on top with "Tony" The Shining finger on the base.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

mjd said:


> I'm not even sure what I bought. *I mainly got it for the graphics.* Weird looking little girl on top with "Tony" The Shining finger on the base.


..............


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea the graphics are pretty slick


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

What the hell is "cu-camber" and "regular foot method base"? Whatever they are this board supposedly has them. BTW these guys do not respond to emails, just like Union and Deeluxe. They're all like boxes of chocolates I guess.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

mjd said:


> I'm not even sure what I bought. I mainly got it for the graphics. Weird looking little girl on top with "Tony" The Shining finger on the base.


That would be Dorothy... I have the 09/10 Genovese in a 151 and also have a 09/10 Kwon in a 158. I have only ridden the Kwon and it's the sweetest _cambered_ all mountain board I have or have rode.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> That would be Dorothy... I have the 09/10 Genovese in a 151 and also have a 09/10 Kwon in a 158. I have only ridden the Kwon and it's the sweetest _cambered_ all mountain board I have or have rode.


I was checking out the Kwon but the specs list the 155 as having a 259 waist- that's huge! That's an average size for a 162. 

Actually, the kid at the shop told me it's one of the twins from The Shining "Come play with us Danny".


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

mjd said:


> I was checking out the Kwon but the specs list the 155 as having a 259 waist- that's huge! That's an average size for a 162.
> 
> Actually, the kid at the shop told me it's one of the twins from The Shining "Come play with us Danny".


Hmm... See: Buy Dinosaurs Will Die Genovese Snowboard - Shop for Snowboard Gear at Snowboarder Magazine | Snowboarder Magazine **Edit...After looking at google images of the shining girls and Dorothy the outfit is striking similar so I dunno, hehe.

I wouldn't say it's huge, about like mid-wide size. Most 155's are in the 251-253mm range. It should be labeled as a mid-wide and it's not though.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I wouldn't say it's huge, about like mid-wide size. Most 155's are in the 251-253mm range. It should be labeled as a mid-wide and it's not though.


A Burton Custom 166 has a 253 waist and the 155 Kwon has a 259. That blows my mind although the Skate Banana 156W has 265 waist which also seems enormous. The Genovese 157 has a 250 waist which seems spot on for my 9.5 boots. Plus it comes with "mind control"- can't beat that.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The hype is mostly due to them being rider owned and a local/core brand. They've been around 
A couple of years now. I haven't heard anything negative about them only good reviews. We'll 
See how they hold up as the hype builds. I equate them with a brand like stepchild...


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Got it today. Graphix are so whack. Up close the girl's face looks baked. 

Made in Austria not the US. Doesn't feel at like a 7 flex- it's a bit softer. Poppin around the rug it feels like the Indoor but lighter and it has blunt tips. Spins really easy- nice even flex from nose to tail 

CIMG0760 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

CIMG0759 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

CIMG0761 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

mjd said:


> Got it today. Graphix are so whack. Up close the girl's face looks baked.
> 
> Made in Austria not the US. Doesn't feel at like a 7 flex- it's a bit softer. Poppin around the rug it feels like the Indoor but lighter and it has blunt tips. Spins really easy- nice even flex from nose to tail
> 
> ...


Nice board, congrats!! Yeah the tip/tail are definitely blunt!!! 

Ok so I know the CO DWD rep and here is the scoop. They use to make the boards at "The Lodge" Signal's factory in Cali. Just this model year they switched to the Elan factory in Austria. You got a newer Elan factory made one. I have one of the last USA made DWD Genovese #13 in a 09/10 151. The Kwon I ended up with is made in the USA also and #1 of this year/model/size. From your pics you can definitely see differences!! Here are some of pics of my DWD boards for reference.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Nice board, congrats!! Yeah the tip/tail are definitely blunt!!!
> 
> Ok so I know the CO DWD rep and here is the scoop. They use to make the boards at "The Lodge" Signal's factory in Cali. Just this model year they switched to the Elan factory in Austria. You got a newer Elan factory made one. I have one of the last USA made DWD Genovese #13 in a 09/10 151. The Kwon I ended up with is made in the USA also and #1 of this year/model/size. From your pics you can definitely see differences!! Here are some of pics of my DWD boards for reference.


Wow they were still making them in the US in September- so this one is fresh! The main thing I noticed was you have 2x12 insert packs and I have 2x10. I can't tell from the pics- are your tips blunt? 

I'm droolin' over the sidecut on this thing- looks super tight. Can't wait to jump on it the day after Tanxgiven. 

So did you get your Kwon last season? How does ride? It looks like a beast.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

the girl creeps me out, but the one with the tesselations looks dope


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

that genovese base graphic is wicked. redrum! redrum!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

I live in Kansas City and they sell Dinosaurs Will Die boards at one of the three places that sells boards in KC.


----------

